# Do you believe America's Best Days lie ahead?



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

There are next to no conservatives in DC for the most part your congressman or congresswoman or senator doesn't give a damn. There are 545 folks on the hill and you can count the true patriots on your fingers (and maybe your toes)... How can anyone truly believe that America's best days lie ahead?? Seriously, if I hear one more so-called talking head conservative say that Obama doesn't hate America his policies are just bad these people are setting the whole cause back for true Patriotic Americans.
Or the idiots that believe Obama when he says he is not Muslim... BS... he is Muslim through and through and his actions prove that. Facilitating the Arab Spring in Egypt, letting ISIS
kill Christians (quietly you know he approves) Benghazi and letting Iran get closer to wiping Israel off the map etc etc etc (or wide open border so the sleeper cells can pour in) but listen to Obama in his own words in the videos below.

Ask your self... when's the last time you confused your Muslim Faith with your Christian faith or whatever faith you may be. Is that even possible? Of course it is not, no one does that. but Obama did.. and leftist
george stephanopoulos bailed him out on National TV see video here:






Or watch this (if you can stomach it)






Obama and his operatives know the last true Patriotic voice lives on line and they want to shut it down, not shut down the internet but shut your voice down, this website down, and certain news sites down. If FCC net neutrality passes we may not gather here for much longer, you may not get to read drudge or breitbart or whatever. The guy is an enemy of the state embedded in its highest office and for a host of reasons he's getting away with it. Make no mistake NSA is a useful tool. It shuts people up namely other politicians. It's called blackmail. It's called I have a file on you that will bring you down so shut up while I "Fundamentally Change America" and thus far they have shut up as the state of our country is all the proof you need to see to know that is the case. Did they not use the IRS to intimidate conservatives? Do you not think politicians are getting blackmailed behind the scenes to shut up or else?

Glen Beck today said Obama doesn't hate America then he went into some lame ass Ghandi BS psycho babble about how Obama just thinks changes need to be made and that it's just his policies that are bad... as if Obama doesn't have actual intentions but rather bad times in America are just a side effect to his poor policies.. WTF!!!!

If you had a mouth piece to speak from like John Boehner or the like you would probably tell it like it is, like the Patriotic American that you are, which is why you are here, and why you do what you do but you don't have that platform and nor do I so just load up, prep up, and when your called to defend you know what you need to do. I honestly do not believe America's best days lie ahead,(having children that pains me) I wish it were different but I'm a realist, there is NO political solution to the greed, corruption and madness. If you're a person of faith then you know what is to come was predicted long ago. I mean look at the crop of losers for 2016.. how can anyone get excited about a scumbag like Hillary Clinton or Rhino like Jeb Bush? seriously folks we are screwed. The sooner you can accept that America is on the other side of the slope you can get to the business at hand and we know that's preparing to do your part. 
Let's just say history has a way of repeating itself....Are you in???? I hope so America needs you!!!!
Some may agree with me and some may not If you disagree then please illustrate for me and other how America's best days lie ahead, what will turn this rudderless ship around??


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Sure. I can help you figure out why there are good days ahead.

But first, what are you suggesting that we do?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One of the best days will be the day Obama is gone. Then after he is out of office and turns over secret information to his Muslim brothers maybe he will get locked up.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

our best days are long gone


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

The best days are long past, like 50 to 60 years ago. Back then, everyone's future looked bright and you were only limited by your own capabilities.
We weren't regulated to death by a government that knows what's best for us and figures we're to ignorant to understand what we really need and deserve! 

Obama and his administration will have damaged this country to the extent that we will not be able to recover...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All depends of what you call good. If you want less freedom, more mandates by those who know better than you, control by those who will reeducate you to their point of view when they deem necessary, bright future. If you do not like those things...bleak.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Actually I suspect that in relation to most of the rest of the world the US is currently in a fairly strong position. Yes, we have lots of major problems but not as many as most of the planet.

Economically we are growing at a somewhat sustainable rate. Yes the market is getting a little speculative but P&E's are still not excessively high except for the highly speculative IPO market and a few nitch tech areas. Compared to Europe with the shaky euro and China with it's billion consumers who because of the internet is being forced towards a service economy we are doing well. A lot of the developing countries are becoming stronger which increases demand for our products even though our strengthing dollar makes our products more expensive. I just wish we would stop QE3 falsely supporting the financial institutions through printing money.

As ISIS (Al Quadia) develops more enemies through their beheadings and burnings other Muslim countries are becoming more aligned with our goals in reducing fanatical Muslims in the Middle East reducing tensions with us somewhat. Socially our norms and values are slowly spreading from wider internet availability which also increases basic knowledge throughout the world through easier access to information.

I could go on for pages about this stuff but bottom line is while we have lots of huge spending problems as we become more of a "Nanny State" I suspect the US is doing OK in relation to the rest of the world. That's the short answer.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

They can't shut down a site that isn't on it's home soil. I know the owners of a hosting company (it's in my field of work), I'm sure something could be arranged.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nuff said...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We are on the down hill slide. Will we be able to beat the avalanche that will bury us from behind is yet to be seen. Our "good " days are over, IMO. Suck it up and prepare for the end as we know it.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I still want to know what the O.P. is suggesting we do with his sly "get to the business at hand and we know that's preparing to do your part.
Let's just say history has a way of repeating itself....Are you in???? I hope so America needs you!!!!"

Sounds a little like a call to treason and violence against America.

:68::68::68:


----------



## mmikeclass06 (Feb 13, 2015)

i agree that history repeats itself. not as the same face but in a overall same cycle. being 26 obama is the first preseident that had truly completed something in office that has effected me personaly (sucked at the momemtn but bettered me in the long run with my job field) although the days ahead are night bright. it must get worse before it can get better. the darkest moment is right before the light..


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> I still want to know what the O.P. is suggesting we do with his sly "get to the business at hand and we know that's preparing to do your part.
> Let's just say history has a way of repeating itself....Are you in???? I hope so America needs you!!!!"
> 
> Sounds a little like a call to treason and violence against America.
> ...


Couldn't he mean get to the business of righting this ship and doing our part at the ballot box....


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Tomorrow is a great day. I Think Sat / Sun will be good too. After that who knows but yes great days lie ahead.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No no the Muzzie has to go. Then we can re constitute the mlirary to kick ass and take names...if China will loan us the money. Its going to take Jesus to get this choo choo back on the track.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

If America's churches would get their act together (so to speak), eventually the rest of the country would follow. We have allowed so much to happen to put God out of our lives and out of the business of running the country that the lost have been emboldened and brash. We have allowed them to take over and there is now a total lack of respect for any authority including that of God. We've seen the results the past 50 years or so.



> If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land. 2 Chronicles 7:14


Other than that, stick a fork in us as a nation.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

on the contrary ...


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

I appreciate the responses, just wanted to get peoples thoughts, it appears I am not alone.. Just sayin...


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Murphy said:


> our best days are long gone


Sadly, I agree and any slim chance we had to reverse our decline ended with the re-election of Hussein.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Long gone!!! look at what we have become in the past 30 years. What I don't understand is why anyone in this country would want their freedoms taken away! Obviously there are tens of millions that want to be controlled!
I just don't get it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It is said that all great nations eventually collapse. Attrition, Demographics, the weight of their own bureaucracy, War. Complacency? Have we as a nation reached the end of our reign? Possibly. Complacency...........May be the biggest issue of our many that will bring us down. Why? We continuously elect people of questionable character and dubious agendas. We are not informed and not involved. Present company not withstanding, to many of this nation are satisfied to let things happen. They don't question enough or read enough. They are content to let the talking heads dictate our direction and political mind set. They don't think for themselves. They don't participate in the process. When we don't like our candidate choices we don't vote. We shrug our shoulders and say there is nothing we can do. ( One more person says that at the office and I am punching them in the head ) This is the attitude, I believe, that helped let the current crop of "shit for brains" politicians in office. We allowed the feel good, we love the world and everyone in it, pie in the sky, utopian liberals, to dictate. We have become a nation of content, let someone else handle it, oh well, not my problem, sheep. 

In short we got lazy. Are we at the end? I think we can see our demise from where we stand now. Can we change it. I would like to hope we can. I for one love this country and feel good about what we have accomplished and am hopeful we can still accomplish. I think we can be great again and a power the world looks to with envy and awe. We just need the right people. We need character and honor in our leaders. Men of vision, purpose, accountability, and grounded in reality. Do we have time? My fear is our hour is passing. We lost time, and with it, possibly, our nation.

Sorry, got long winded. Just some of my thoughts. I will shut up now.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There is a movement that has begun in the United States in which you should all be involved. It began in the counties and parishes of many states and has spread to the states wherein it began and on to other states. It is being spread throgh legislation and through the sharing of ideas. It is nothing short of a revolution. 

What is this movement? How can you get involved? The movement is "nullification". It is a process whereby unlawful acts (laws that conflict with the constitution) are forgotten about, ignored and unenforced because they are not laws at all. They are grabs at power beyond which the constitution empowers the federal government to take action. Nullification is a non violent way to correct the federal government for being a bad child. It is a "time out" for the unruly few to make them aware the there are four branches of government at the federal level and of those four only one holds the ultimate power, The PEOPLE!

The constitution grants just 34 powers to the federal government and the rest are left to the people and the states. No branch of the federal government is above the People who bestowed upon them the power they enjoy. We are beginning to take The united states back. Nullification is the right and duty of Every citizen of the united states and every state in the union when the federal government over-reaches the boundaries provided by the People in the constitution. When government over step their authority to act it is time for the People to respond showing their disapproval of the government by ignoring unjust and unlawful acts initiated by that government upon its People.

This is what is happening and we nee to write, phone and email our representatives to show our support and requirement for the use of nullification for all unlawful acts by our government.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

No. America, like all great societies/empires, has run its course. We are morally bankrupt and hopelessly corrupt. Our culture is rotten to the very core. Short of a literal coming too Jesus, I see no hope for this nation long term. America, even Babylon the Great, has fallen.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It has already begun. First it was just a few counties that would not enforce the unlawful acts of a bloated federal government but now whole states and even large corporations are standing against the over-inflated federal government.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Not for 1 second.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great thread Derma-Redi. I have a 2 part answer...First, NO, I do not believe America's bet days lie ahead...for at least a few generations... But YES, there will come a day when a huge change will occur. I don't know when, why or how...but I believe that it will happen.

But for now; We simply have too many laws, too many regulations, too many bureaucrats, too many illegals who will never care to understand what true liberty is, too many babies born to unwed mothers, too many young males who will never know how to act like a Man, too many sheeple, too many people on multi-generational government freebies, too many people who are willing and eager to trade freedoms for regulation and (false) security and it goes on and on. 

Is the United States of America still the best country with the best government model Constitution? Yes, I believe that so that brings me a real belief that the tipping point can be righted.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

While I would agree that our future is not looking good, as I stated. And as I said, and Charles reiterated, all great civilazations fall. History I beleive bares this out. I still however, hold out hope that we can turn things around. Take our country back form those that have done us a disservice. Dishonered our constitution at best and commited treason at worst. Restore our government back to it's former glory. I think most in this forum would agree with me in at least that aspect. 

I am aware of nullification as it has been discussed here in Texas and some of the counties themselves. I would not say I am smart enough to say this tactic would work but it sounds reasonable if enough people get behind it. I sure as hell think it's a step in the right direction. What is everyones thoughts?


----------



## Matt (Feb 19, 2015)

I'd like to know where those counties are. I know Linn County in OR has a strong sheriff.

I, for one, pray for an American Nuremberg where the perps will be frog marched in and held accountable. Perhaps a pipe dream but one I've been seeing echoed in other parts of the internet.

A good discussion.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> One of the best days will be the day Obama is gone. Then after he is out of office and turns over secret information to his Muslim brothers maybe he will get locked up.


Unfortunately he will be more trouble and dangerous after he is out of office. Unlike bush, who largely stayed quite, Obama will be free of the requirements and regulations of office to spout his progressive rhetoric. As an example,just look at jimmy carter. Still an embarrassment after all these years.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

We're doomed. I don't think we will ever be what we once were.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

we need to get rid of lobbies, have term limits and no pensions for these people. our vets need to be able to see any doctor they please any time. i think there will be a reset. but itll get worse before it gets better. we'll have a civil war pretty sure.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Term limits - California has term limits. The state is now owned completely by a teachers union, police officers union, correctional officers union and nurses union. Those 4 absolutely run the state and get whatever they want. Term limits only benefits those with unlimited supplies of candidates willing to sell out and give the masses what they want to hear. I know our constitution wanted to protect our right to speak, bear arms, and I don't think it hindered anyone but the president from serving as long as they want in elected office?

The VA, in which my wife works, has become a bureaucratic mess that is truly beyond repair. I know my wife won't miss her job if it were disbanded and the Veterans be allowed to enter the health care system with their benefits paid. Its probably the best answer.

Those who want change for the better need to educate the masses. Its not easy but it happens one person at a time. Eventually we win. We can have a revolution at the ballot box, the tea party proved its possible, but it has to keep growing and not allowed to get divided down in diversions that don't matter.



shotlady said:


> we need to get rid of lobbies, have term limits and no pensions for these people. our vets need to be able to see any doctor they please any time. i think there will be a reset. but itll get worse before it gets better. we'll have a civil war pretty sure.


----------



## Matt (Feb 19, 2015)

Ripon said:


> ...not allowed to get divided down in diversions that don't matter.


LOTS of that going on.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Not unless some major changes happen pretty soon or it won't matter!


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

If you are a progressive, liberal, apologist then yeah, the best days are ahead of us. Mostly because you will believe every ounce of dribble that pours out of their mouths with blind, unbridled loyalty. If you are a PLA, you are typically unable, or find it unnecessary, to think for yourself as the government will do it for you. Because they are here to help.

If you believe in freedom, liberty and Constitutional Rights, or you oppose tyranny, oppression or government intrusion; then I say that the darkest days we will ever know have already crested the horizon and are steadily approaching.

We have an administration who disavows the impending danger that Islam presents to our nation, encourages the militarization of police who declare its own citizens the enemy, creates and promotes racial, religious and political divide, grants amnesty and provides equal rights to illegal immigrants, registers them to vote, and tries time and time again to subjugate, imprison and silence us.

Yep. The future is full of hugs, balloons, unicorns and rainbows...


----------

